# For Sale:Apple IPhone 4G 32GB,Samsung Galaxy I9000,HTC Desire HD,Nokia N8



## Blackberry07 (Dec 9, 2010)

*BUY 2 GET 1 FREE PLUS SHIPPING INCLUDED
BUY 5 GET 2 FREE PLUS SHIPPING INCLUDED
BUY 10 GET 4 FREE PLUS SHIPPING INCLUDED

Company Details - TELECOMMUNICATIONS WORLDWIDE LIMITED
Address: 8 BORROWDALE GARDENS, CAMBERLEY, SURREY, GU15 1QZm UK.
Type: Private Limited with share capital
Incorporation Date: 25-03-2009
Status: Active
Tell: +44-702-403-7959.
Email us at :[email protected]
Contact Person: Mr. Riocardo Fedenand.

WHY BUY FROM US?
* Your privacy is assured
* Our prices are second to none
* Secure transaction guaranteed
* We ship Monday through Saturday.
* Free shipping on qualified orders
* We offer reasonable discount on bulk purchases
* We ship same day after confirmation of payment.
* We offer a 30 day return policy and a 100% money back guarantee.

Email us at :[email protected]
Contact Person: Mr. Riocardo Fedenand.

Apple iPad
Apple iPad Wi-Fi + 3G 64GB Tablet...............$350
Apple iPad Wi-Fi + 3G 32GB Tablet...............$300
Apple iPad Wi-Fi + 3G 16GB Tablet...............$250
Apple iPad Wi-Fi 64GB Tablet.......................$330
Apple iPad Wi-Fi 32GB Tablet.......................$250
Apple iPad Wi-Fi 16GB Tablet.......................$200

Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 4G 32GB----$350
Apple iPhone 4G 16GB----$300
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB----$250
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB----$200
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB -- $180
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB -- $160

Nokia:
Nokia N8---------------------------$350
Nokia 5235 Comes With Music--$250
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV Edition--$240
Nokia 6788--$230
Nokia N97 mini--$250
Nokia X6--$240
Nokia X3--$230
Nokia N900--$230
Nokia 5230--$230
Nokia 3208c--$230
Nokia 5800 Navigation Edition--$245
Nokia Mural--$230
Nokia 6760 slide--$220
Nokia 6790 Surge--$230
Nokia 3720 classic--$235
Nokia 5530 XpressMusic--$240
Nokia E72--$240
Nokia N98--$230
Nokia 5730 XpressMusic --$160
Nokia 5330 XpressMusic --$160
Nokia 5030 XpressRadio --$160
Nokia N86 8MP --$205
Nokia E75 --$170
Nokia E55--$165
Nokia N97 -- $210
Nokia N85 -- $180
Nokia N79 Canvas White -- $170
Nokia 8800 Carbon Arte -- $215
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic -- $165
Nokia 3610 fold -- $175
Nokia 7610 Supernova -- $190
Nokia E71 -- $195
Nokia E66 -- $185
Nokia N96 16GB -- $185
Nokia N78 -- $155
Nokia 7900 Crystal Prism -- $165
Nokia N81 8GB -- $175

HTC:
HTC Desire HD--$350
HTC Evo 4G-----$250
HTC Google Nexus One--$230
HTC Smart--$240
HTC HD2--$240
HTC Pure--$240
HTC Tattoo--$240
HTC Touch2--$240
HTC Hero--$235
HTC Ozone--$230
HTC Snap--$200
HTC Magic--$200
HTC Touch Pro2--$190
HTC Touch Diamond2--$190
HTC Dream--$1900
HTC Touch Cruise 09--$200
HTC MAX 4G--$195
HTC Advantage X7510 -- $200
HTC P3470 -- $180
HTC Touch Cruise Polaris 3G Smartphone -- $195
HTC P6500 -- $175
HTC Shift -- $215
HTC Shift x9500-- $200
HTC P4350 -- $175
HTC TyTN II -- $155
HTC P3600i -- $205
HTC Touch HD Smartphone -- $225
HTC Touch 3G -- $225
HTC G1 -- $225
HTC Touch Viva -- $225
HTC S740 Smartphone -- $155
HTC Touch PRO -- $155
HTC Touch Diamond -- $160

BlackBerry Phone:
Blackberry Torch Slider 9800--$300
BlackBerry Bold 9700--$260
BlackBerry Storm2 9520--$260
BlackBerry Storm2 9550--$260
BlackBerry Curve 8520-- $260
BlackBerry Tour 9630-- $255
BlackBerry Curve 8900 --$230
Blackberry 9000 Bold -- $160
BlackBerry Pearl Flip 8220 -- $205
BlackBerry Pearl 8110 -- $155
BlackBerry Storm 9500 -- $225
BlackBerry Storm 9530 -- $230
BlackBerry Pearl 8120 -- $145
Blackberry Curve 8320 -- $155
BlackBerry 8820 -- $125
BlackBerry 8830 World Edition -- $135
BlackBerry 8800 -- $130
Blackberry Pearl 8100 -- $130
BlackBerry Curve 8300 -- $145
BlackBerry Curve 8310 -- $140

Samsung:
Samsung Wave Pro------$300
Samsung Galaxy i9000------$350
Samsung B7620 Giorgio Armani--$250
Samsung S3650 Corby--$230
Samsung B3310--$230
Samsung C3212--$235
Samsung S3100--$230
Samsung A887 Solstice--$230
Samsung E2120--$235
Samsung S9110--$230
Samsung T469 Gravity 2--$225
Samsung T559 Comeback--$220
Samsung T749 Highlight--$230
Samsung S5600v Blade--$240
Samsung S6700--$220
Samsung C5510--$240
Samsung M2510--$240
Samsung M2310--$235
Samsung S8000 Jet--$235
Samsung I8000 Omnia II--$240
Samsung B7610 OmniaPRO--$240
Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO--$240
Samsung B7300 OmniaLITE--$240
Samsung M8910 Pixon12--$240
Samsung E1107 Crest Solar--$235
Samsung M8910 Pixon12--$210
Samsung i637 Jack--$205
Samsung Impression-- $185
Samsung Propel Pro--$185
Samsung B2100 Xplorer--$185
Samsung S5230--$185
Samsung S5600--$185
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD--$220
Samsung S8300 UltraTOUCH--$220
Samsung Z710 -- $115
Samsung P900 -- $185
Samsung P310 -- $135
Samsung i600 -- $140
Samsung i617 BlackJack II -- $145
Samsung F500 -- $145
Samsung F300 -- $135
Samsung U600 -- $135
Samsung F700 Smartphone -- $190
Samsung F330 -- $120
Samsung i450 3G -- $135
Samsung Giorgio Armani P520 -- $160
Samsung B2700 -- $135
Samsung F268 -- $180
Samsung D980 -- $180
Samsung B510 -- $180
Samsung i8510 INNOV8 -- $200
Samsung i740 -- $190
Samsung U800 Soul b -- $145
Samsung i900 Omnia -- $185
Samsung U900 Soul -- $190
Samsung Steel -- $155
Samsung SGH-F480 -- $185
Samsung G810 Smartphone -- $185
Samsung A827 Access--$120
Samsung F400--$140
Samsung M3200 Beat s--$205
Samsung M7500 Emporio Armani--$230
Samsung M8800 Pixon--$200
Samsung S3600--$205
Samsung F270 Beat -- $185

Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson XPERIA Pureness--$260
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10--$260
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X2--$250
Sony Ericsson Satio (Idou)--$220
Sony Ericsson Idou--$220
Sony Ericsson C510--$190
Sony Ericsson W508--$185
Sony Ericsson W705--$190
Sony Ericsson W715--$205
Sony Ericsson G705--$200
Sony Ericsson W705--$200
Sony Ericsson C905--$210
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1--$200

APPLE IPODS:
Apple IPod 32GB Newest! ---------$280
Apple iPod 30GB (Video) New! - - $250
Apple iPod 60GB (Video) New! - - $230
Apple iPod Nano 2GB New! - - $90
Apple iPod Nano 4GB New! - - $100
Apple iPod Shuffle 512 MB - - $80
Apple iPod Shuffle 1 GB - - $95
Apple iPod Mini 4 GB - - $80
Apple iPod Mini 6 GB - - $110
Apple iPod Photo 30 GB - - $190
Apple iPod U2 SE 20 GB - - $180
Apple iPod Photo 60 GB - - $160
Apple iPod 20 GB - - $100
Apple ipod 80 GB - - $130

XBOX GAMES:
Xbox 360 Core System . 170usd
Xbox 360 Prenium pack .-190usd
Xbox 360 Platinum Bundle Console 200usd

NINTENDO WII GAMES:
Nintendo DS Lite NDSL Game Console (Pink) .$130
Nintendo DS Lite Black (US) .$130
Nintendo DS Lite Enamel Navy (HK) . $130
Nintendo Wii Game Console (White (Japan Version ) . $160
Nintendo Wii (Jap) (Downgrade version) .$160
Nintendo Wii Game Console (White (US Version Wii sport included) ..$180
PLAYSTATION 3 GAMES:
Playstation 3 60GB . $170
Playstation 3 80GB . $190
Playstation 3 40GB . ... . $150

DIGITAL CAMERA PRICE LIST
Canon ixus i zoom digital camera (jet black)=$700
Canon ixus i zoom digital camera (Sahara)=$460
Nikon D2X, 12.4 Megapixel, Digital SLR Camera.........550usd
Nikon D2Hs, 4.1 Megapixel, High Speed, SLR Digital Camera.......$620usd
Nikoa D200 Digital Camera..........$700usd
Nikon D300 12.3 MP Digital Camera with 18-135mm Lens...$850usd
Nikon d2x digital camera (body only)=$310
Olympus fe-100 digital camera =$400
CANON EOS-1D Mark II-N 8 Megapixel Digital .......$950usd
Canon EOS-5D Digital , 12.8 Megapixels.......$700usd
Canon XH A1 1.67MP 3CCD Camcorder with 20x Optical Zoom .......$720usd
Canon XL2 3CCD MiniDV Camcorder w/20x Optical Zoom......$850usd
Canon XL1 Digital Camcorder Kit.......$800usd
Canon EOS 1D Mark II N 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera.......$1,250usd
Canon Camera Kit 1234B002..........$720usd
Canon EOS 30D Digital SLR Camera & Canon...........$650usd

APPLE LAPTOPS
Apple Macbook Air……………………….$600
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook…$500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook…$500usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook…$450usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook..$400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook…$550usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook…$500usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook…$450usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook..$445usd

Email us at :[email protected]
Contact Person: Mr. Riocardo Fedenand.

All products are 100% tested and all brands new and all in perfect working conditions. We send out products via reputable courier companies and delivery is at your doorstep 2 days after shipment (maximum).

Our Return Policy: We offer 30 Days Money/Package to all New/Old Customers if they do not like what our international courier service deliver to their doorstep.*


----------

